# Differences in Spotting Scopes



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

I've went through many and the clarity of some is better than the others, but not enough to spend an extra two-hundred bucks on UNLESS you are using them for bird or seagull photos. If you are shooting targets with a fifty dollar one and you can see the bulls-eye, and you compare it with a two-hundred dollar one and see the bulls-eye, then stick with the fifty dollar one. ::redsnipe::


----------



## SurvivalFreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Some places in Ohio is very flat and I have had both cheap and not so cheap spotting scopes. I agree with you, some have better clarity, but I think its mainly where I wasn't fine tuning it right. To me, they all work good. Unless I was a photographer, then I wouldn't worry about the high expensive ones.


----------

